# Please respond asap.. what does inflamed bowel mean?



## Guest (Oct 1, 1999)

I had a Barium Enema test today. The nurse called with the results and said that my bowel is inflamed and that they would refer me to a gastronologist. What does that mean?What can a gastronologist do to help this problem? Please respond. I'm nervous and afraid.Thanks!Judy Kelley


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jkelley,don't worry to much,it depends on the inflamation,and it is becoming more treatable. Here is a resource page for you.Keep us posted. http://www.ccfa.org/


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 1999)

Judy-Isn't it a drag when they call you from the doctor with a report but don't explain to you what it means? I'm not a doctor but I would guess that your BE showed some inflammation which unlike IBS (which is not inflammatory), would suggest that perhaps you have a form of colitis. A GI Dr will be able to look at the BE xray and tell you what part of your bowel is inflammed. I'm pretty sure that there is effective treatment for many forms of colitis. You might want to make a list of questions before you go to the GI DR, so you can have him/her clear up any concerns that you have. Try not to worry about it to much, you'll feel better after you see the specialist. Take care







------------------Nancy


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Inflamed merely means that there is swelling and irritation. Hope this doesn't mean a colonoscope for you, but may mean just that. The GE may want to do some biopsys just to better diagnose the cause of inflamation (DOES NOT mean cancer! a biopsy merely means a tissue sample they freeze, slice, and look at under a microscope.) Sounds like you may be the lucky one with a treatable condition!Keep us informed on how it goes.------------------Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------

